# Obtaining a Temporary Driving Licence in Dubai?



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi there, am shortly due to relocate to Dubai and am getting conflicting information on whether I will be able to drive once I arrive there.

Unfortunately, I am not lucky enough to be from one of the countries where I can simply transfer my license which I know will mean that I will have to take lessons and a test in Dubai.

However, I do have an International Driving Permit (IDP). I was intially led to believe that though my license cannot be transferred I could apply for a temporary license with my IDP and my current driving license and that the temporary license would be valid for three months.

Now, though it has been suggested to me that I cannot obtain a temporary driving licence as I will be entering Dubai on an employment visa and not a vist visa.

Is this correct?

Help!


----------



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

Just found this: Dubai Police

It would seem that I would fall under the second category, "	Issue a temporary driving license for holders of changable license (entring the country for residency or work)".

It doesn't seem to indicate that my licence needs to be from any particular country provided that it is valid and that I undergo an eye test.

Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

Argh...scratch that...missed the phrase "changeable license" which must mean that this type of temporary license only available from the countries on the list...

So it would seem that even with an IDP that I won't be able to drive in Dubai yet?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

Temporary drivers licenses are no longer being issued. 

If your country is not in the list of the ones that can have their licenses transfered, there is nothing you can do, but take the driving lessons, and then apply for your test and hopefully get your drivers license. Believe me, I´ve tried to find a solution for months but there is no way around it 

Alternatively if you arrive on a tourist visa you can hire a car with your IDP.

But once you are on a residents visa, you will need a local license otherwise you will be breaking the law and penalties are severe, not to mention that the worst drivers from all over the world seem to concentrate here in Dubai so the chances of being involved in a car accident are very high. 

Izzy


----------



## consideringit2009 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Izzy,

Disappointing news but thanks very much for the quick response...

How long have you been in Dubai? Have you managed to obtain a driving license yet?

CI


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

consideringit2009 said:


> Hi Izzy,
> 
> Disappointing news but thanks very much for the quick response...
> 
> ...


From what I read elsewhere, Izzy refuses to take lessons from a driver less competent than her


----------



## dubaiclassic (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone have any ideas on how I'd sign up for the fast-track driving license scheme?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

lol yes I refuse to take lessons, which is why I don't have a drivers license 

I've been in Dubai since September last year, on and off, but back for good since January. And even that I work in JebelinthemiddleofnowhereAli, I've solved my transportation problem to and from work, and at weekends I take taxis anyway (can't drink and drive) or get lifts with friends, so I just haven't felt the need to get this sorted out yet. Plus I live very close to the Mall of Emirates so there are plenty of taxis around.

dubaiclassing, call emirates driving school and ask them about the VIP lessons. My friend took them (7,000 dhs) and was done with the whole thing in two weeks I think. If you have the cash to spare I guess is worth it.

Izzy


----------



## ratpick_2000 (Jan 30, 2009)

I actually managed to get temporary UAE license back in February. I showed up at the RTA at 8am, got the documents from the sight test office and managed to plead with the lady behind the counter.

Basically, I explained that I was purchasing a car and told them that "I was told I could get a special temporary license" for this purpose. It seemed to work.

They also told me that if you hold a license from your home country and an IDP, you can now drive ANY private vehicle, not just a rental. Not sure about the various country specific rules though.

hope this helps - give it a go, you might get lucky!


----------



## joao731 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi!

I Took the License here. Was very lucky to pass the first time. Anyway, I was told in the lessons that you can only drive a private car with a UAE License.

With International you can only drive rental. But as Izzy said, once you get a resident visa the International license is not valid.

Try to get a letter from your company and go to RTA. It might work or it may be a waste of time. It worked for me as I only had to do 4 driving lessons, The lady in RTA was very nice, even though i did not treat her so good...

The whole process is a complete mess... so stock up on patience before you go through... Best of luck!


----------



## ukay (Mar 12, 2009)

Am faced with the same problem as consideringit2009. Hate the thought of having to rely on cabs to go everywhere, such a hassle when I have been driving for years and have driven in a number of different countries!

4 lessons? Amazing! How did you pull that off?

I thought something ridiculous like 40 hours of lessons (not to mention LOTS of dirhams) were required?

What was the gist of the letter you got from your company, joao? Did it just state that you are a competent driver or something else?

Thank you!


----------



## joao731 (Nov 4, 2008)

ukay said:


> Am faced with the same problem as consideringit2009. Hate the thought of having to rely on cabs to go everywhere, such a hassle when I have been driving for years and have driven in a number of different countries!
> 
> 4 lessons? Amazing! How did you pull that off?
> 
> ...


The Letter was just pro-forma saying there were no objections to taking the license and what we were doing here.
We also made a point that we need the license to work - Which was fairly obvious given our assignment here.
I think maybe if you are from an European country they can reduce the number of lessons. well, you can try...

The LOTS of Dihram part you cannot escape...


----------

